# Blu-ray problems



## arges86 (Sep 17, 2009)

For starters, i'm not sure if this is the right area to be posting this... it seemed the best @ the time...

I recently bought an internal Blu-Ray drive for my Vista x64 PC. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod [...] 6827106326

It installed fine, and it came w/ Cyberlink's PowerDVD 8 BD edition

When I insert a BD disk, it runs w/o sound for about 2 minutes, then the picture freezes. The display timer continues on the screen, but i can't click on anything (2 minutes isn't long enough for the menu to fully pop up)

does anyone have any ideas?

oh, btw. Normal DVD's work just fine.

My computer is:
AMD: Athlon 64 X2 5200+ 2991 MHz
Mobo: Gigabyte M57SLI-S4 v.2
RAM: 4GB Mushkin DDR2 PC2-6400
OS: Vista 64bit SP2
VC: EVGA 8800 GTS 320MB


----------



## BroBQ (Sep 17, 2009)

I would try updating the video card drivers first.

Either get a copy of VLC Media Player or KMplayer and see if you still have the issue. You could even try playing them in Windows Media Player if you have the right codecs installed.


----------



## human_error (Sep 17, 2009)

Make sure that your firewall allows powerdvd access to the web - if you put a BD live blu-ray in and it tries to access the internet but is blocked it could cause some delays.

As Morrison5891 said update your nvidia drivers and also see what your cpu usage is when trying to play the blu-ray - is it 100% on both cores?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2009)

arges86 said:


> For starters, i'm not sure if this is the right area to be posting this... it seemed the best @ the time...
> 
> I recently bought an internal Blu-Ray drive for my Vista x64 PC. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod [...] 6827106326
> 
> ...




we also need to know what monitor, and if you're connecting via analogue, DVI or HDMI.

we also need to know if you're running more than one screen.


----------



## arges86 (Sep 17, 2009)

drivers are one thing i'm pretty good @ updating, i've got 190.62.  Which is the most recent driver.
I tried playing them in VLC & WMP (which i generally despise) and it couldn't play the disk at all.
PowerDVD is listed as a program that's allowed through the Firewall, so thats not an issue.
My CPU never really jumped that high... maybe 50-ish%
My only monitor is ViewSonic VX1932wm 19" Widescreen TFT LCD 1440x900 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...4116088&cm_re=VX1932wm-_-24-116-088-_-Product


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2009)

arges86 said:


> drivers are one thing i'm pretty good @ updating, i've got 190.62.  Which is the most recent driver.
> I tried playing them in VLC & WMP (which i generally despise) and it couldn't play the disk at all.
> PowerDVD is listed as a program that's allowed through the Firewall, so thats not an issue.
> My CPU never really jumped that high... maybe 50-ish%
> My only monitor is ViewSonic VX1932wm 19" Widescreen TFT LCD 1440x900 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...4116088&cm_re=VX1932wm-_-24-116-088-_-Product



what connection are you using to the monitor, DVI or VGA?

both SHOULD work, but VGA will drop the quality.
the newegg page doesnt say its HDCP compliant on its DVI port, so while it may just be an omission, try on VGA if you havent already.

Try VGA with powerDVD, and try toggling the hardware acceleration option and off, see what happens.


----------



## arges86 (Sep 17, 2009)

its through a DVI connection
i don't have a VGA cable.
Hardware acceleration did nothing.
I was able to check a box for CUDA, as well and that didn't do anything either


----------



## arges86 (Sep 17, 2009)

according to CyberLink BD Advisor 
my system is 'BD Ready' in every category.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2009)

arges86 said:


> according to CyberLink BD Advisor
> my system is 'BD Ready' in every category.



did that test include HDCP compliancy?

google says the monitor is not HDCP compliant, which means no blu ray for you over DVI.


Blu ray requires:
HDCP screen (if on a digital connection, analogue gets an SD resolution version of the video)
HDCP video card (if digital, same as above)
Blu ray drive
Software capable of decoding blu ray


----------



## arges86 (Sep 17, 2009)

so,
i have to have a different monitor?


----------



## suraswami (Sep 17, 2009)

did u update PowerDVD to the latest patch?  And always save the patch downloads, sometimes few older movies don't work or messed up.

What audio output did u select?  What audio decoding you use?  Change the Audio decoding to AC3 and see if it works.


----------



## arges86 (Sep 17, 2009)

PowerDVD won't let me update w/ any of the patches i've found in its website (the software also says i'm not connected to the internet, which isn't true)
Audio is set @ '2 speaker ' and the Output Mode is Stereo
There is no audio codec in the options, and no mention of AC3 anywhere that i can find


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 17, 2009)

unfortunately there are only 2 programs that support blu-ray playback, even if you have the codecs.  This comes as a severe loss for those that want to bring blu-ray to their home intertainment.  
I have powerDVD8 and it blows, probably the worst playback program I have ever dealt with.

also, microsoft has done everything in their power to keep blu-ray from XP.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 17, 2009)

have you tried using BSPlayer?  Google it and the site should come up.  I play BD rips with no problem and it's free.  cyberlink came with my 4850 but I haven't played with it.

Previous to the 4850 I think I was running a 7xxx card and it couldn't keep up with Blu-ray.  I have an 8400 in another machine but haven't tested it with any heavy video.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> also, microsoft has done everything in their power to keep blu-ray from XP.



XP doesnt support HDCP, so no bluray there. the standards came out long after XP was released, are you going to say MS has kept it from win2k, server 2003 and windows ME as well?


arges86: your only options are to use your current screen over VGA (at reduced quality) or get a HDCP compliant screen.


----------



## arges86 (Sep 18, 2009)

ugh,
my graphics card only has 2 DVI outputs
will using a DVI to VGA converter still work?
something like: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...99201&cm_re=DVI_to_VGA-_-14-999-201-_-Product


----------



## Wile E (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you have any Codec packs installed? And have you tried more than one BD?


----------



## arges86 (Sep 18, 2009)

i have:
Cole2k Media - Codec Pack
Xvid Codec Pack


----------



## Wile E (Sep 18, 2009)

Uninstall them and try again. Sometimes you'll get filter conflicts, even tho Cyberlink doesn't necessarily use them.

And don't use those. Grab the CCCP instead as a codec pack. http://www.cccp-project.net/


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> XP doesnt support HDCP, so no bluray there. the standards came out long after XP was released, are you going to say MS has kept it from win2k, server 2003 and windows ME as well?
> 
> 
> arges86: your only options are to use your current screen over VGA (at reduced quality) or get a HDCP compliant screen.



Funny, I just watched a blu-ray yesterday.

There are things you can do to get blu-ray playability.  It looks beautiful on my 1920x1200.

Microsoft makes it clear they have no intention of helping the XP users, almost as if they were mad at them for not moving to Vista.

Also, have some respect 





> are you going to say MS has kept it from win2k, server 2003 and windows ME as well?


 as a moderator, I would have thought you would try and not act childish.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 18, 2009)

arges86 said:


> ugh,
> my graphics card only has 2 DVI outputs
> will using a DVI to VGA converter still work?
> something like: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...99201&cm_re=DVI_to_VGA-_-14-999-201-_-Product



you have to match the adapter to the correct type of DVI port - either DVI-D (digital), DVI-I (integrated) or DVI-A.  I think for VGA it  has to be analog (DVI-A)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface

edit, the problem could be with the DRM part of the disk.  Try ripping it first.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2009)

arges86 said:


> ugh,
> my graphics card only has 2 DVI outputs
> will using a DVI to VGA converter still work?
> something like: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...99201&cm_re=DVI_to_VGA-_-14-999-201-_-Product



yes, one of those will do the trick.





3870x2 said:


> Also, have some respect  as a moderator, I would have thought you would try and not act childish.



I have every right to make sarcastic remarks to people who are thread crapping.
The only means to get bluray working in XP, is via an expensive (which means people use pirated copies)  program to strip the security - which is illegal in most countries anyway.
comments about XP are completely unrelated to this thread, and arent helping the OP with his issue at all.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2009)

twilyth said:


> you have to match the adapter to the correct type of DVI port - either DVI-D (digital), DVI-I (integrated) or DVI-A.  I think for VGA it  has to be analog (DVI-A)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface
> 
> edit, the problem could be with the DRM part of the disk.  Try ripping it first.



you dont have to worry about hte DVI connection when it comes to those adaptors. the various types of DVI connector are on the monitor end, not the video card end.

also, his problem *is* with the DRM - lets leave discussions of ripping (and therefore leading to cracking DRM and ripping disks) to PM's or off forum.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you dont have to worry about hte DVI connection when it comes to those adaptors. the various types of DVI connector are on the monitor end, not the video card end.
> 
> also, his problem *is* with the DRM - lets leave discussions of ripping (and therefore leading to cracking DRM and ripping disks) to PM's or off forum.



No, I've really had a problem with this.  I tried to plug a DVI-A adapter into a DVI-D port and it doesn't work.  The analog adapter has 4 extra pins on the side with the triple wide horizontal pin.  

What I don't understand is why your card didn't come with any adapters.  Did you get it open-box?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 18, 2009)

twilyth said:


> No, I've really had a problem with this.  I tried to plug a DVI-A adapter into a DVI-D port and it doesn't work.  The analog adapter has 4 extra pins on the side with the triple wide horizontal pin.
> 
> What I don't understand is why your card didn't come with any adapters.  Did you get it open-box?



If you are converting DVI to VGA (D-sub), it doesn't matter. All DVI to VGA adapters are analog, as vga is analog.


----------



## CrackerJack (Sep 18, 2009)

I get the same issues on my powerdvd. on bit better setup, powerdvd doesn't like me too i guess


----------



## arges86 (Sep 18, 2009)

twilyth said:


> No, I've really had a problem with this.  I tried to plug a DVI-A adapter into a DVI-D port and it doesn't work.  The analog adapter has 4 extra pins on the side with the triple wide horizontal pin.
> 
> What I don't understand is why your card didn't come with any adapters.  Did you get it open-box?



now that u mention it,
i believe that my GPU came w/ an adapter.  I'll try that first



Wile E said:


> Uninstall them and try again. Sometimes you'll get filter conflicts, even tho Cyberlink doesn't necessarily use them.
> 
> And don't use those. Grab the CCCP instead as a codec pack. http://www.cccp-project.net/



Will this codec pack allow me to play BD with VLC Media Player?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2009)

arges86 said:


> now that u mention it,
> i believe that my GPU came w/ an adapter.  I'll try that first
> 
> 
> ...



VLc uses internal codecs, so it wont alter how it works at all.

VLC is a good backup solution, but a pretty poor player for compatibility.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> If you are converting DVI to VGA (D-sub), it doesn't matter. All DVI to VGA adapters are analog, as vga is analog.


OK, I'm sure you didn't mean that to be insulting, but my point was that you can't use a DVI-A adapter on a DVI-D port.  I've tried.  D'oh!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2009)

twilyth said:


> OK, I'm sure you didn't mean that to be insulting, but my point was that you can't use a DVI-A adapter on a DVI-D port.  I've tried.  D'oh!



i havent seen a DVI-D port since the geforce 3 era. everythings DVI-I nowadays.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i havent seen a DVI-D port since the geforce 3 era. everythings DVI-I nowadays.



My powercolor 4850 has one - that's only about a year old.  IDK.

Personally I never noticed until I tried using the wrong adapter and was like, WTF, where the fuck is my hammer.   Then I remembered that it is generally not a good idea to use a hammer to "fix" electronics. 

edit:  Nope, you're right - DVI-I.  I guess it was the 8400GS I must have tried that with - so yeah - kinda old.  sorry.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 18, 2009)

twilyth said:


> OK, I'm sure you didn't mean that to be insulting, but my point was that you can't use a DVI-A adapter on a DVI-D port.  I've tried.  D'oh!



I didn't think my post was insulting at all. It was just stating facts. 

All DVI-VGA adapters are analog. He won't be connecting to a DVI port on his monitor, so matching the DVI port on his card won't matter. All DVI-VGA adapters are DVI-A, any extra pins are just there for show, or for proprietary reasons on some cards. The ports on his card should already be DVI-I, so any DVI will already plug into it.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> yes, one of those will do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, everyone has every right to be disrespectful, it is those who choose not who I respect.  YHPM.


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 18, 2009)

It sounds like you have a HDCP issue, although it's usually a little more obvious than the symptoms you are reporting. If your video card or monitor (or both) does not support HDCP, you can't watch a Blu-ray disc--no updated driver or software is going to solve a HDCP problem. You need an upbroken chain of HDCP capable hardware. Using a VGA/analog cable between your video card and monitor is also not going to help, since analog cables don't support HDCP in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 18, 2009)

CJCerny said:


> It sounds like you have a HDCP issue, although it's usually a little more obvious than the symptoms you are reporting. If your video card or monitor (or both) does not support HDCP, you can't watch a Blu-ray disc--no updated driver or software is going to solve a HDCP problem. You need an upbroken chain of HDCP capable hardware. Using a VGA/analog cable between your video card and monitor is also not going to help, since analog cables don't support HDCP in any way, shape, or form.



"unbroken" not "upbroken"--damn keyboard


----------



## suraswami (Sep 19, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> unfortunately there are only 2 programs that support blu-ray playback, even if you have the codecs.  This comes as a severe loss for those that want to bring blu-ray to their home intertainment.
> I have powerDVD8 and it blows, probably the worst playback program I have ever dealt with.
> 
> also, microsoft has done everything in their power to keep blu-ray from XP.





Mussels said:


> XP doesnt support HDCP, so no bluray there. the standards came out long after XP was released, are you going to say MS has kept it from win2k, server 2003 and windows ME as well?
> 
> 
> arges86: your only options are to use your current screen over VGA (at reduced quality) or get a HDCP compliant screen.





3870x2 said:


> Funny, I just watched a blu-ray yesterday.
> 
> There are things you can do to get blu-ray playability.  It looks beautiful on my 1920x1200.
> 
> ...





Mussels said:


> yes, one of those will do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, don't know what you guys are fighting for.  Blue-ray + HDCP works with XP.  I am using XP pro and PowerDVD Ultra for the last freaking 2 years and watching loads of blue ray movies on it.  May be XP doesn't have built-in codec but PDVD works and its the only one that has smooth playback.  WINDVD sucks and TotalMedia is not that good either.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 19, 2009)

suraswami said:


> LOL, don't know what you guys are fighting for.  Blue-ray + HDCP works with XP.  I am using XP pro and PowerDVD Ultra for the last freaking 2 years and watching loads of blue ray movies on it.  May be XP doesn't have built-in codec but PDVD works and its the only one that has smooth playback.  WINDVD sucks and TotalMedia is not that good either.



Yeah, the only movie I couldnt get to work is National Treasure, it would be choppy for a minute, and then cut out with an error saying my 4870 and e8500 were insufficient to run blu-ray.  Everything else works beautifully though, no thanks to microsoft or powerDVD, neither of them made it easy.


----------



## REVHEAD (Sep 19, 2009)

I cant for the life of me work out why your getting the run around from everyone, the simple answer and fix is Slysoft AnyDVD HD works for XP as well  enjoy http://www.slysoft.com/en/anydvdhd.html


----------

